# OEQ - Orion Equities



## System (26 March 2015)

Orion Equities Limited (OEQ) is an Australian Listed Investment Company (LIC) with the majority of its funds invested in a portfolio of listed Australian and international companies and Australian property.

http://www.orionequities.com.au


----------

